# Thundercats 35th anniversary



## AlexJMurphy1982 (Mar 1, 2020)

Hard to believe this show that is one of the things that spawned our fandom is 35 this year! one of my fave animated shows since i was 4 for 34 years and even watched reruns as a teen on Toonami.

This was one of Rankin Bass's best achivements and spawned an excellent 2011 revival. Not to mention every 80s and 90s boy dug Pumarya and Cheetara as some of their furry crushes.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 1, 2020)

*snarf snarf*


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Mar 6, 2020)

I sometimes watch previews of the series Thundercats Roar, and I must say it looks too goofy for such a serious animated series.  It looks like it was done by the same animators who ruined the 2003 Teen Titans series.  I'd much prefer the original Rankin-Bass versions of Thundercats and Silverhawks.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 7, 2020)

I was always kind of partial to Cheetara.


----------



## AlexJMurphy1982 (Mar 7, 2020)

Mr-Rose-Lizard said:


> I sometimes watch previews of the series Thundercats Roar, and I must say it looks too goofy for such a serious animated series.  It looks like it was done by the same animators who ruined the 2003 Teen Titans series.  I'd much prefer the original Rankin-Bass versions of Thundercats and Silverhawks.


a bad parody no one asked for.

2011 is way better than Roar


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Mar 9, 2020)

AlexJMurphy1982 said:


> a bad parody no one asked for.
> 
> 2011 is way better than Roar



I agree with you.  I even like how the premiere episode had that cameo of Mon*Star from Silverhawks.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

i-is it wrong that i kinda like roar? o-o


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Mar 28, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> i-is it wrong that i kinda like roar? o-o



I think it is kind of wrong that you like Roar.  If I can regret watching TTG, maybe you can regret watching Roar.


----------



## TR273 (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm tempted to look for a dvd set now.


----------

